# Dallas help please



## cdn_traveler (Jul 29, 2011)

DH has planned his ultimate guys weekend while I am away with our children in September.  He's planning to catch the Seahawks game on Sunday and then fly to Dallas after to catch the Monday night game.  He's asked me to help him book his hotel stays for while he is there.  

I am trying to keep costs low so hoping my fellow Tuggers can help with some questions about Dallas.

They are arriving in DFW late Sunday night so my first thought was that I would Priceline a hotel near the airport for the first night and arrange for a rental car for two days.  
DH is worried that parking availability would be an issue near the stadium and also that it would be expensive.    

Is there some kind of shuttle or public transit that goes to the stadium in Arlington from DFW?

TIA.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 29, 2011)

The stadium is only about a 15 minute drive from the airport - when there isn't a game going on.

If I were you, I would book one of the hotels really near the stadium so he and his friends wouldn't miss the opening kick-off due to traffic or the security screening going into the stadium. The last game that Ian and I went to, the line for the security screening took more than an hour to clear. Ridiculous!

So, he should stay near-by, walk to the stadium, clear security and go wander around the stadium. 

I hope he has a great time!

elaine


----------



## cdn_traveler (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Elaine!   

I had no idea that DFW was so close to Cowboys Stadium.  I just had a peep at Hotwire and it looks like hotels in the area are quite reasonable on those dates.  Rental car is only $75 bucks thru Costco with all fees included.   All things considered,  it looks like this guys' weekend isn't going to break the bank after all.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 29, 2011)

You are so welcome! Happy to help!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 3, 2011)

My favorite hotel in Dallas is The Anatole.  It is not right by the stadium but it is super nice. You can book it online at www.hilton.com


----------



## cdn_traveler (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Piano.  I used Hotwire and got the Hyatt Place in Arlington by Six Flags.  With the Entertainment book discount, it was under $60 bucks a night, so I'm happy.  DH was over the moon when I told him that the hotel included breakfast.  He's easy to please.:rofl:   

Does anyone have any restaurant recommendations around the area?  DH is a meat and potatoes guy and I think his top priority is the ambiance.  He's there to soak in the Cowboys' atmosphere.

TIA!


----------



## abbekit (Aug 3, 2011)

cdn_traveler said:


> Thanks Piano.  I used Hotwire and got the Hyatt Place in Arlington by Six Flags.  With the Entertainment book discount, it was under $60 bucks a night, so I'm happy.  DH was over the moon when I told him that the hotel included breakfast.  He's easy to please.:rofl:
> 
> Does anyone have any restaurant recommendations around the area?  DH is a meat and potatoes guy and I think his top priority is the ambiance.  He's there to soak in the Cowboys' atmosphere.
> 
> TIA!



I'd say go for Tex-Mex.  Everyone from this area will have a favorite place.  In Dallas we like Chuy's.  They have an Arlington location
http://www.chuys.com


----------



## chewie (Aug 3, 2011)

Yep!  Saltgrass for the Prime Rib and/or Steak.  Hard 8 for BBQ (it's up in Coppell - but you have never had BBQ like this).  Grapevine Mills for shopping.  The J C Penny's factory outlet is in there.  For a mere $100, all of you dreams can come true!  

Have fun and stay cool!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 4, 2011)

Been there.  I agee with Chewie.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your recommendations.  DH is really looking forward to his trip.


----------



## jjnavy (Aug 4, 2011)

I also recommend Saltgrass for good steaks. Also Rafain Brazillian Steakhouse on North Dallas Pike. Our daughter lives in Coppell and goes to Hard 8 bbq quite often.


----------

